# Canon M50



## jbylake (Feb 6, 2019)

Long story short.  Way back in the old days I shot a LOT of film, mostly B&W.  Took a stroll through digital, and for very complicated reasons, had to give that up.

I just bought Canon's entry level M50 with 15-45mm lens.  Just reading the manual tonight.  I do plan on purchasing one more "decent" level zoom, but am not going to spend a fortune on lenses, until I feel fully proficient with what I have.

Any experience with this camera?  Critiques? Pro or Con, that may save me $$ on aspirin.  The only "top shelf" stuff I bought was a 3 filter set, because one of my biggest uses is for ocean fishing around the FL Keys, and local lakes where glare off of the chop have cost me photo's of some real trophy quality fish.  Caveat: All of my "trophy" fishing is catch and release including sharks, sawfish and other large creatures.  None are harmed, and the only thing I keep is a small eating fish or two, thus the importance of the photo.  One of my lens filters is a polarized filter, so that should help.

Any thing else you might think of will be a great help and appreciated.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 7, 2019)

Can't comment on the M50 but any modern digital camera should be able to achieve good results under most conditions.  Kudos for reading the manual!  I have found that good glass is more important than the body so when you are ready to get the lens, get the very best you can afford for the type of photos you shoot.  Your lens will last through several bodies.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 25, 2019)

jbylake said:


> Long story short.  Way back in the old days I shot a LOT of film, mostly B&W.  Took a stroll through digital, and for very complicated reasons, had to give that up.
> 
> I just bought Canon's entry level M50 with 15-45mm lens.  Just reading the manual tonight.  I do plan on purchasing one more "decent" level zoom, but am not going to spend a fortune on lenses, until I feel fully proficient with what I have.
> 
> ...



I use the older Canon M5 mirrorless albeit mostly with DSLR lens.  The only fish photos I have are aquarium and "bait"

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*



Untitled by c w, on Flickr


----------



## willard3 (Jun 3, 2019)

I shoot with an M6 and, as I travel a lot and don't want to be an equipment burro, I purchased the 18-150mm EOS M m lens and it works a treat. I keep it stopped down to f8 and it is quite sharp.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 3, 2019)

I use a Nikon 18-140 on my APS-C camera, and I think it is a great GP lens.
But the 18-140  is a bit bulky and heavy.  So I sometimes use my old 18-70, when I don't want the bulk/weight of the 18-140.

The Canon 18-150 would be a similar GP lens.
The nice thing about this class of lens is, you don't have to change lenses as often.  That is a consideration when you are around salt spray.

I would pair both lenses; 

the 18-45 for casual family stuff where you don't need the extra reach, 

the 18-150 when you travel and want the extra reach.
But, YOU need to sit down and determine if the 18-150 will work for YOU.
What works for me, may not work for you.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 3, 2020)

I use EF lenses other than the kit lens on my M50 and love it to bits. If I was to offer a suggestion it would be to get a nice zoom like the 18-150 range @willard3 mentioned. Throw in a couple of batteries and smile all day long I say . If you happen to have any EF lenses they work great with the adapter and offer amazing quality while trying to figure out the plan going forward.

The only thing I watch out for on my M50 is the higher ISO's for noise in low light, but it is not to imply it's a problem, I just take it into account when setting exposure and pop it up a notch or two on compensation. Most of the time software fixes shadow noise later on for me.

I did also go ahead and put a screen protector on that touch screen so I don't have to worry about it out and about. I also have a smallrig frame for it so I can use an external mic for video, that is just a personal preference.


----------

